# Oregon WMR100...com Radiation Shield de pratos



## Kraliv (15 Jan 2009 às 17:51)

Boas,


Nas minhas deambulações pela net encontrei esta brilhante idéia para proteger (mais) o sensor da Oregon *WMR100*


ORIGINAL






























No mastro já com o novo Radiation Shield




No Inverno deverá roubar alguns valores na mínima...mas certamente que no verão vai dar muito jeito


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jan 2009 às 18:28)

Excelente ideia. 

Ainda assim, tenho algumas dúvidas que o efeito redutor nas máximas seja total, pelo número de pratos e também pelo espaçamento entre eles, que não parece ser suficiente. 

Penso que a melhor forma de evitar os problemas na leitura dos dados da temperatura conferidos por essa estação seja comprar um sensor de temperatura e humidade extra - por exemplo o modelo THGR800 (cerca de 35 €) e colocá-lo num radiation shield melhor. Perfeito seria colocá-lo num da Davis.


----------

